# SUB WOOFER



## tonelocg (Aug 20, 2006)

I am thinking about buying a New pathfinder with Navigation and the whole 9 yards. I wanna add a aftermarket Subwoofer but keep the stock headunit ect...... is this hard to do ?? Any Suggestions??


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

If you want to just add a subwoofer to the stock system, all you need is an amp, and a subwoofer. If you select an amp with balanced differential inputs, it can be connected directly to the OEM system without any cheesey adaptors at all. 
If you want to connect an entire system behind the OEM deck, the mechanics are still easy, but you need to take care of the factory DSP (Digital Signal Processing) if you want your aftermarket equipment to sound good. Factories use DSP to mask limitations of the $1 speakers they put into the car. 
An example of amps that have the correct input sections: Amplifiers
Taming of the OEM DSP: CL441 dsp
There is absolutely nothing wrong with maintaining the OEM deck. Good luck with your system.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

well as for the jl amps go, thier is way better for the money like orion,mtx,rf,hifonics,and poweracoustik. unless your where using jl b/c of the wiring config pic.


what i would do is buy a line-converter to convert the high input to the low input on the rca's, then from the converter run rca to the amp.(which isnt hard, looks good and clean)


----------



## JLTD (Oct 12, 2004)

Ummm......yeahh. We're gonna have to ask you to go ahead and move your stuff into the basement.
LOC's use cheap transformers that have no business in audio and none of the amps you listed use differntial balanced inputs.
Now give me your red stapler.


----------



## dflw_99 (Feb 15, 2005)

lol :newbie: 

alot of ppl on here use the LOC with great output 

not to many ppl have enough money to buy jl line of audio man!!!!!


and to the man who started this thread just go to Car Audio Forum - CarAudio.com and ask what to do, they will back me up:cheers:


----------

